# LF/WTB: African Cichlids and Synodontis eupterus



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

In total I will need:

- 10 Maylandia callainos/Pseudotropheus socolofi (Blue cobalt)

- 24 Labidochromis caeruleus (yellow lab)

- 12 Synodontis eupterus (Featherfin Catfish)

Feel free to PM me or call me at 604 218 1063.
Thanks,
Zach


----------



## Buddiechrist (Apr 21, 2010)

I got a few Colbats / Scofini / feather fins to get rid off, but I'd pref to trade for equipment. Give Teal'C a holla too hes usually got some Colbats / Scofini for sale.


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

I just got rid of my fetherfin


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

Featherfins are donation fish at island pets try asking grant for a discount (I gave mine to them for free)


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

Buddiechrist said:


> I got a few Colbats / Scofini / feather fins to get rid off, but I'd pref to trade for equipment. Give Teal'C a holla too hes usually got some Colbats / Scofini for sale.


PM sent!



TCR said:


> Featherfins are donation fish at island pets try asking grant for a discount (I gave mine to them for free)


Thank you


----------



## The TRUST (Apr 22, 2010)

Damn. I wish I saw this earlier. I have 3 Eupterus and 1 albino socolofi too.


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

All right i got 14/24 blue cobalts! i still need a lot more fish!!!


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## Mykiss (Apr 22, 2010)

Zach I'm getting my order in this weekend and can have your synos in there too if you want them. PM sent


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

How big are you looking for? My friend might have a few yellow labs for sale atm.


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

clintgv said:


> How big are you looking for? My friend might have a few yellow labs for sale atm.


2''+ and its only really worth it to me if I buy them in bulk. At least 10-15 at a time.


----------



## user_error (Aug 15, 2010)

i have 24+ yellow labs but they are still small maybe 1" max in size. pm me if you're interested, i might even be able to deliver


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)




----------

